# Booger bench.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Booger bench years ago there was a web site with what the man called the booger bench shooting bench with all the sizes and the whole ball of wax to build one.



There were still building a lot of homes around here at that time so OI stopped in at a building site and asked about scrap stuff. Forman gave me a sheet of OSB they had cut out for a window opening. So that cost nothing.
I bought a set of folding table legs at lowes cost me about $20.00 back then
I used returned stain at Home depot a gallon was $5.00 and $15.00 for 5 gallons.

Rear legs are fastened to a single layer cross piece which also help keep the OSB deck flat.



Front legs are on a double layer to help the bench to fold flatter and also keep the deck level.





Over all size is 36 inches wide at the front part. *Note the forward holes really are the balance point. *I didn't believe that and didn't test before I cut the rear ward hand holes.





Over all it is 48 inches, you could make it a little shorter if you want.





 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The tail or rear is 15 inches wide.





The wide area at the front is 20 inches deep.





I really like the bench plenty of room for my home made sight in rest and it folds for easy transport to deer camp and storage at home. Works well for my right hand shooting and for one of my friends who is a lefty.




So there it is My version of the booger bench.

One thing I may do is cut a couple notches to hold a rifle resting not being shot. It handles recoil well even from my non ported 308.

 Al


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Awesome :goodjob:
I have a permanent bench, but I can see where I would use a portable bench too.
Thanks for the pics


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Your welcome.
I use mine a lot even when sniping crows.


 Al


----------



## Chuck R. (Apr 24, 2008)

Extremely well done!

I too have a permanent bench set up, but it only goes out to 300m, there are times when Iâm testing loads for distance that I could use a portable one to stretch my shots. Now I just go prone off of either cross sticks or a bipod depending on the rifle. I can see one of these in my future! I think Iâll name it something else thoughâ¦.

Thanks, especially for the detailed pics.

Chuck


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Your welcome. My brother borrowed it when he and some buddies drove to hunt deer in Ont. ca. a few years ago.
All wanted to make sure their rifles were still OK after the drive.

 Al


----------



## JeepHammer (May 12, 2015)

Thanks for the details!
I have a perminant rest/bench on my patio, but that beats the plastic top folding table I take ground hog and prarrie dog hunting!
I think I have a sheet of aluminum not doing anything, wonder how metal would work?


----------

